# Just for fun - she's bay, right?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It is really hard to tell if she is bay or brown without seeing a winter pic as well as a summer pic. Brown can change hugely from season to season. Sabino blaze


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it just me, or is there grey in her mane? I am thinking that it is just the picture and I am seeing things...

However, she looks bay to me. Adorable sabino-y blaze though. Thelma's "drips" onto her lips too. 



















Bays are probably my favorite color. Lady is so adorable!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Chillia! Hopefully I'll get to foster her this winter as well so we'll get to see her in her winter "clothes" and we can analyze her then for reals. 
Yay about her blaze! Finally, something fun! 


Thelma is just SO cute, Gray! When I first got Lady and I really saw her blaze, I was like "WAIT!! Thelma has that same one!!" :rofl: However, compared to Thelma, Lady has some honkin' ears! hahaha
And she really does have white/blond/red hairs in her mane right there. It's really funny. It kind of looks like what dun/buckskin horses have in their manes - "frosting", or whatever - but she's definitely NOT buckskin or dun! haha She also has a few white/light hairs on her fetlocks/backs of her legs but it's super not noticeable.

I love her color too. I always said that if I _had_ to have a bay (nothing against bays, of course, the average bay color just isn't my favorite), she/he better be a blood bay...and well, I'm pretty sure Miss Lady is working it so I never actually give her back to the rescue...


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

LOL! Thanks for the compliments on her. Thelma is a special girl. Her ears make everyone's look huge. I can't help but pet them when ever I see her. They're so perky!

Lady's already adorable, but she's going to be stunning once she fills out. Perhaps the 'frosting' is from a very minimally expressed rabicano? Of course, it could just be wierd horse color that ignores the nice definitions we made to classify them. Grrr. Thelma has some honest to God, black patches on her shoulders during the winter. Not just dark bay or anything, but really true black hair grows there on her shoulders and part of her neck. 

Horses are wierd.
:lol:

And quite joking! We already know where Lady's going to be in another year. Right there with you and Lacey girl!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Her blaze sort of reminds me of Ellie's, only opposite!  
She's adorable!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She also has some white flecks down her spine (I'll try to get pictures this afternoon - today is "Picture Day #2") but I figure those are just scars from being ridden while she was way too skinny (supposedly she was "broke" -doubtful, she probably had rides "snuck" on her- and her body bears the signs of chronic starvation, so I'd guess that she was probably mostly "ridden" while she was a rack of bones). But I'll get pictures. 

Thanks WS! She's really funny too. There is no question that she's a ARAB MARE, gosh darn it! :lol:
Ellie is super cute! She has a very kind eye.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Funny, Sour has the white flecks along her spine as well. She's probably a minimally painted though, since her dam is pinto and she also has a white spot or two on her head.

I just love Lady though! I'm so glad that you and Lacey took her in <3


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That's funny, Endiku!! I guess Lady and Sour just decided to be cool like that... ;D
What if Sour's baby can out a super loud paint? That'd be wild. :lol:
I like her too! I'm glad she's here. 

For inquiring minds who wanted to know:

Her funny white mane spot (not sure why I didn't just walk around her and take the picture from the other side where it would been more definite...) -










The white down her back that I assume is scarring -


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Her mane reminds me of this roan mare;s mane.. And her back.. I don't know. It definitely could be scarring.

It's interesting to see all of her markings though!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

That actually, to me, looks like sabino lacing. Most scars from saddles tend to sit on the withers and in one spot, where as lacing tends to follow the spine, and can go right down to the croup.
Here's another mare with lacing:


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just to freshen up my memory, does sabino put the white in the mane (potentially tail, too) or would that be rabicano? Very neat! I've not seen "lacing" before. 

Actually, I guess I have, but it was on a mini...I thought it was from a bad blanket or somthing but the owners said that she'd never worn a blanket before and isn't ridden. It was just her color. Cool!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Adorable blaze on the OP's mare. Looks like standard bay to me.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

grayshell38 said:


> Just to freshen up my memory, does sabino put the white in the mane (potentially tail, too) or would that be rabicano? Very neat! I've not seen "lacing" before.
> 
> Actually, I guess I have, but it was on a mini...I thought it was from a bad blanket or somthing but the owners said that she'd never worn a blanket before and isn't ridden. It was just her color. Cool!


That would be rabicano, as well as body roaning. Sabino is facial, leg, and body white. I have a mare that is expressing her rabicano gene more every year - this year her flanks are almost entirely white they almost look like body spots.


----------

